# General > Sport >  Strathspey left reel-ing as Wick do a jig of joy

## NewsBot

Sport.Caithness.Org has posted the following article:

*Strathspey left reel-ing as Wick do a jig of joy*


Wick Academy..........6..........Strathspey Thistle........1 Reporter Noel Donaldson  THE Scorries flew high in their seasonal swan song, serving  the brand of football that has all to often been absent during the current match card.   While Wick were doubtless keen to demonstrate that they are a cut above  a 1-1 draw against lowly Fort William, last week, the home team got an early scare when Thistle marked their card by opening the scoring in just six minutes, John Ross netting.  ... [Read Full Article]

----------

